# Pulp from juicer good for chickens??



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I started giving my chickens the pulp from my juicer...wow, they LOVE it!! Mostly carrots and a alittle citrus. I know the veggies are ok, what about the fruit pulp?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I gave my hens the pulp left over from making apple cider last fall. They loved it. :goodjob:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I give my chickens vegetable every day, usually squash, apples, carrots, peppers, cucumbers, radishes or anyother vegetable I have.
For the smaller birds I run it through a food processor for a minute.
They all enjoy it from the finches to the muscoveys.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Our get, at the very least, cooked brown rice, cooked whole wheat pasta, corn, sweet potatoes and celery every day. The pulp from the juicer will be fine to give to the birds.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I read somewhere not to give chickens citrus of anykind


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

praieri winds said:


> I read somewhere not to give chickens citrus of anykind


Our flock roo would be disappointed to hear that!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Never heard of the "dont" give them citrus but I have known (and I have owned) some birds that just didnt like it. The ones I have now love oranges.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

If just orange pulp, dehydrate it and use it in your muffins...LOL


----------



## DTChickens (Jan 18, 2012)

The "no citrus" bit comes up every time chickens and citrus is mentioned just about. A lot of birds won't eat them, but in my experience it won't kill them. I composed a little info for myself (and others if I ever finish the chart enough where I am satisfied with it. Most are just in the beginning stages) and below is the information I have found for citrus fruit.

"The citrus fruits contain a chemical called Limonene which is found to be toxic to pig and especially poultry, however, it is lower amounts than it takes to be harmful. Another thing is the citrus is said to decrease calcium intake, which may result in weak egg shells. Though this is unlikely. "

Other than that, its actually great for the birds with all of the vitamins. 

God bless,
Daniel.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for clearing it up for me never did reserch why not to give it to just didn't do it


----------



## Brenda D (Mar 3, 2021)

I juice celery, apples, carrots, spinach. How about fresh ginger and fresh turmeric? Can the chickens eat that too?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

They eat styrafoam so your byproducts seem way better.


----------

